

How to subnet IPv6? - happyman
http://anuragbhatia.com/networking/how-to-subnet-ipv6/

======
drewjoh
Google Cache of the page:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eoDEqVB...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eoDEqVBKQ4UJ:anuragbhatia.com/networking/how-
to-subnet-ipv6/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

